# The State of Bones



## ILGHAUS

Raw bones = good
Cooked bones = bad

What about bones from cooked chunks (such as from cooked chicken leg quarters) when most meat has been cut off. Then cooked bones put through a meat grinder to make very tiny pieces? Put through a sifter of some sort to make sure no larger pieces get by? Can these then be used to add to ground MM? Considered a type of homemade semi-bonemeal? 

I don't see where these would be a danger due to size. Also, the meat would not have had any additional seasonings such as salt added during cooking.


----------



## Lilie

Curious, I googled what the FDA had to say:

FDA Advises Against Cooked Bones For Dogs | Dogster


But again, (look towards the end of the article) it's all about bone fragments and injuries caused by such. Doesn't say anything about 'bone meal'.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

From what I am reading, once you cook the bones they aren't digestible. So be just going thru the dog's system and not adding any nutrition?

Myths About Raw: Are bones safe?



> a) people misunderstand that raw bones are fully digestible while cooked are not,


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I don't see why they wouldn't be "digestible." In home-cooked diets, people often cook a whole chicken or turkey or whatever until the bones are soft and feed everything. I do this in the winter with rabbit - sort of a rabbit stew  Never had any problem with it.


----------



## Pax8

From what I've gathered, the concern is that cooking the bones tends to make them brittle and small, sharp fragments are more likely to cause puncture wounds to the tongue, trachea, stomach, or intestines? Whereas consumable raw bones are supposed to be softer and more flexible. I also believe cooking bones changes the composition of fats and amino acids, usually meaning that it yields less nutritional value for the dog, just like in cooked meat and organs.


----------



## Lilie

This is interesting:

Bone Meal for Dogs

This site is saying home made bone meal is good for dogs.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

If your throw a whole chicken in a crock pot and cook it long enough the bones will turn to mush.

It's safe to feed to dogs that way.


----------



## ILGHAUS

I already have fed in the past and will with my new pup raw chicken leg quarters which includes bone and other pieces of various sources.

As for the question for grinding up cooked bones, I was concerned due to cooked bones more likely to splinter and injuring the dog's digestive tract. So these ground (from cooked bones) would just be an additional source such as when we have a lot of ground meat or boneless pieces. 

I thought it would be safe but just wanted to verify. Also, was interested to find out if anyone else used their cooked bones in such a manner. 

Lauri, I just purchased the meat grinder that you recommended on your site. We gave it a trial run with a chunk of meat and it works great. It says to only use with chicken or rabbit bones and that is what we will do. It also is very easy to take about and clean and I know once our little 'Kaleb' arrives it will be used for many pre-made complete meals along with traditional RAW style meals.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Thanks to everyone for the link and tips. When I pass along info on this topic I like to include any new bits that have been shared with me.


----------

